# Help! Hedgehog eye has growth!



## danfonta (Jul 8, 2012)

I got my hedgehog a few weeks ago from his previous owner and within a few days I noticed he had these growths under his eyelids. The guy I got him from said he never noticed them before. My hedgie doesn't scratch at it and it doesn't look painful but it seems to be growing, so I am worried.

Has anyone seen anything like this?

My picture wouldn't post, so I posted a link instead.


__
http://instagr.am/p/M4ZUIigcGV/


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like this yes? viewtopic.php?f=5&t=17224&p=148568&hilit=eye#p148568

Sorry your link is bombing out for me when I try to load the image, but I'm betting it looks like my girl in that link. If so, take her to the vet at some point to have them checked out just to insure its the same thing. But some hedgehogs do have these little fatty pockets in the corners of their eyes. If you search the forum, you'll find other links where we discuss it.

Now, my only concern here is you state they are growing. Are you certain they are growing, like they stick out all the time? Or do they sometimes appear bigger than others? With Poptart if she was seriously stressing they would pop out quite a lot. If you are certain they are growing, then a veterinary visit as soon as possible should be arranged.


----------



## danfonta (Jul 8, 2012)

Yes that is exactly what it looks like! 

I guess it just seems to be popping out more, I noticed that it does seem to pop out more when he is stressed. Maybe the move from his old owner is what really caused it to flare up?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Changing to a new home is definitely stressful. Even when they seem to be doing well, they are a bit stressed over it. 

Try to not stress over them. Your stress will be sensed by him I'm betting that he just has those little fat pockets and its nothing at all. If you think they are indeed getting larger, then take him in to have them checked out, as there are things that can look similar (like the 3rd eyelid popping out).

I talked to a good friend once about it, and he had seen them several times in hedgehogs. And an "old" breeder once told me that she thought they had a genetic component as certain lines of hedgehogs seemed to have them appear more often. I don't know what causes them, but I do know that from personal experience, and from those that I have discussed it with all agree that they don't seem to cause the hedgehogs any problems at all. Its just a little scary the first time you notice it. It was terrifying for me, because I had just lost a hedgehog to a tumor that appeared from under the eyelid, but it looked a little different.


----------



## Hillybean (Jun 10, 2010)

I was handling all my hedgies tonight, and doing some grooming on them. I noticed my girl Gabby has this eye issue currently. It worried me, so I was hoping I could locate something on here on it :| .

I plan to take her Friday to get it checked out, since we are taking a rat to be seen anyway. 

She has this in both eyes. One eye seems to have it more noticably..I also notice it more when she rotates/turns her eye. The eyes also seem a bit dry to me..

I am probably paranoid, because of the loss of Flower and Snickerz. Most likely everyone will be seen at the vet on Friday, just to be safe.

I hope the issue is caused by stress, and isn't a tumor or eye injury.


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Hillybean said:


> I was handling all my hedgies tonight, and doing some grooming on them. I noticed my girl Gabby has this eye issue currently. It worried me, so I was hoping I could locate something on here on it :| .
> 
> I plan to take her Friday to get it checked out, since we are taking a rat to be seen anyway.
> 
> ...


Did the vet ever find anything wrong? Petunia has these fat pockets under her eyes too, but my breeder told me it was normal.


----------



## Hillybean (Jun 10, 2010)

Nope, the vet has seen her three times since and nothing was wrong. Three times because I like to get them weighed and fecal samples tested.

Back to this issue though, they do not grow and are normally only present when she is up set. Our vet said that sometimes allergies can make them worse. This recent visit Gabby did even have them showing, so that made me happy, because she obviously was not stressing. 

My breeder and mentor, told me something similar. Gabby has not had any sight issues, and these just pop up sometimes.

This is one of those cases that interests me. I am trying to keep information and good pictures as reference. It's one of those health concerns, that wish could be a sticky in the forum. It is more common, and I think would save time on replies/posts.


----------

